# Audio Jacks



## Thegamer (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone

I have a tech related question (less problem) but please don't just say google it as I have and haven't found much help, whether I'm looking for the wrong thing or something I don't know.

I have a MSI 970 Gaming motherboard and it has 3 audio jacks on the back- Left, Right, Centre- but no matter how much I Google I cant find any pc speakers that use this set up.

The closest I've found is get a 5.1 set up and simply not plug in the spare two speakers- is this my only option for getting the most out of my gaming motherboard?

If you could link me to any relevant info or have any recommendations regarding which sound system to go for I'd appreciate it


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

the instruction manual says

Audio Ports

These connectors are used for audio devices.

■■ Line in: Used for connecting external audio outputting devices.

■■ Line out: Used as a connector for speakers or headphone.

■■ Mic: Used as a connector for a microphone.

■■ RS-Out: Rear surround sound line out in 4/ 5.1/ 7.1 channel mode.

■■ CS-Out: Center/ subwoofer line out in 5.1/ 7.1 channel mode.

■■ SS-Out: Side surround sound line out in 7.1 channel mode.

if you download the manual and go to page 77 ( on the English manual) , it shows you clearly how to connect up all different types of speaker set up from 2.1 to 8.1
http://uk.msi.com/support/mb/970-GAMING.html#down-manual


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, the motherboard manual is quite explicit as to your audio connection: http://us.msi.com/support/mb/970-GAMING.html#down-manual
You will find pages 1-9 and 1-10 very useful. The sound system supports 7.1 surround so if you want to make the best of it, that is the way you should go.


----------

